# Forum Other Languages All other languages Japanese  hehe funny story

## Kostja16

My friend back in Lithuania was telling me a story by telehpone the other night.  Marius studies Japanese language and was in Japan for 1 year as study program, so he tells me that in the Japanese there is no sound of our 'L' but it is like an 'R' weird I know. 
So he was saying that in the university they were talking the teachers about politics and the teachers they say Election but remember the 'L' is a 'R' sound. 
Everyone they laugh their head off! hahahah   ::   ::   
:P

----------

